# Président Bling-bling



## Tellure

Salve a tutti!

Mi sono imbattuta per caso in questa espressione riferita al Presidente francese:


> *Le "New York Times" demande de la "discipline" au "président bling-bling"*
> Le résultat des élections municipales et cantonales françaises ? Un _"camouflet"_ directement adressé au président Nicolas Sarkozy, _"puni __pour toutes les bouffonneries médiatisées et peu  présidentielles qui lui ont valu le sobriquet de '*président bling-bling*__'"_, estime le _New York Times_ dans son édition du samedi 22 mars.


Fonte: lemonde.fr




> *Bling-bling*
> [...]
> En France, l’expression est utilisée pour qualifier Nicolas Sarkozy par certains critiques, notamment le journaliste Nicolas Domenach de l'hebdomadaire _Marianne_  pour fustiger l'affichage ostentatoire de signes extérieurs de  richesse, comme les montres ou les lunettes de soleil de grandes  marques, la soirée au Fouquet's le soir de son élection, ainsi que les vacances sur le yacht de Vincent Bolloré. On a alors parlé de « droite bling-bling », inspirée de l'expression « gauche caviar ». Nicolas Sarkozy a ultérieurement lui-même reconnu des erreurs dans la perception « bling-bling » de son style.


fr.wikipedia.org

Sebbene ne abbia capito il senso non riesco a trovare una traduzione convincente. "Presidente stravagante"?? 

Grazie mille in anticipo, 
R.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tellure,
Sinceramente, non vedo come tradurlo. La soluzione migliore mi sembra lasciare tale quale l'espressione. Cfr. http://paris.cafebabel.com/it/post/2008/01/28/Carla-Bruni-ultima-fase-della-destra-bling-bling. 
Ma volendo assolutamente, si potrebbe anche considerare "vistoso".


----------



## Tellure

Ciao matoupaschat,

Ti ringrazio molto per la gentile risposta. 

Penso proprio che tu abbia ragione.

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Aithria

Credo che "_*bling-bling*_" sia un mero americanismo (incredibile dictu!!!!!!!  anche ai Francesi scappa!), mutuato letteralmente dallo slang d'oltreoceano.
_*Bling bling*_ all'origine indica i gioeilli vistosi, costosi e luccicanti (per dirla in italiano colloquiale "i* brillocch*i") del cafone arricchito (in particolare del rapper) e quindi tutto ciò che di costosissimo ma di pessimo gusto questa persona sceglie e di cui fa mostra.
Insomma, è un modo di dare del pidocchio rifatto a Sarko, per cui, volendo o dovendo trovare una traduzione, io punterei su un neologismo (in anglo-italico maccheronico) come *"CAFONAL" *che, per quanto non rappresenti una traduzione letterale, è aggettivo molto di moda oggi nella stampa gossippara e politica (è nato con Roberto Dagostino e il suo sito Dagospia) ed indica appunto il cafone rifatto, soprattutto con connotazioni politiche "a destra!.
Insomma : il Presidente Cafonal .. o il Cafonal-Presidente


----------



## Yulan

Ciao, Tellure ! 
Piacere di ritrovarti! 

Condivido le idee di Matou_ [bonjour mon cher Matou!]_ e di Aithria ... è "bling-bling" chi ama _ostentare_ _pacchianamente_ i propri averi, una persona vistosa e appariscente in modo grossolano. 

Ancora, concordo con Matou, per me in italiano va benissimo "bling-bling" 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao cara Yulan, i soliti bacioni!

Se continuiamo di questo passo, ho l'impressione che potrete considerarmi come membro della vostra associazione di liete traduttrici (non ho presente tutti i nomi, ma si indovina una sorta di club online).

Adesso, torno serio: interessantissimo tutto ciò che dici, Aithria; proverò a ricordare "cafonal", benché avendo l'impressione che non renda esattamente la stessa idea di "bling-bling" in francese che a mio parere non denega una certa raffinatezza, ma diciamo piuttosto esterna.


----------



## Piero.G

Tutto fumo e niente arrosto!

Nel senso che il Presidente da l'impressione di puntare molto sull'apparenza ma di concludere poco-niente.

In pratica: politicamente evanescente 



EDIT. E' solo una mia interpretazione alla domanda posta. Non dico di condividere il giudizio.


*EDIT 2* "_les bouffonneries médiatisées et peu  présidentielles"  -> _*Bizarroïde  
*


----------



## matoupaschat

È senza dubbio uno dei lati della questione. Io vorrei sapere quanti ne conta l'intera forma geometrica...


Piero.G said:


> *EDIT 2* "_les bouffonneries médiatisées et peu présidentielles" -> _*Bizarroïde *


==> stile tipicamente giornalistico, per l'appunto "bling-bling"


matoupaschat said:


> Io vorrei sapere quanti ne conta l'intera forma geometrica...


...e anche questo è bling-bling .


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao cara Yulan, i soliti bacioni!
> 
> Se continuiamo di questo passo, ho l'impressione che potrete considerarmi come membro della vostra associazione di liete traduttrici (non ho presente tutti i nomi, ma si indovina una sorta di club online).
> 
> Adesso, torno serio: interessantissimo tutto ciò che dici, Aithria; proverò a ricordare "cafonal", benché avendo l'impressione che non renda esattamente la stessa idea di "bling-bling" in francese che a mio parere non denega una certa raffinatezza, ma diciamo piuttosto esterna.



Salut , Matou.
enchantée de faire ta connaissence "en-ligne".
Ti ringrazio innazitutto per la tua delucidazione sull'accezione francese di "bling-bling", che, a quanto ho capito, insiste solo sull'appariscenza, sul far di tutto per "far vedere che si ha", ma non implica di per sè la sfumatura di "grossolanità e cattivo gusto" che questo idiom ha nella linga inglese.

Personalmente avevo proposto "cafonal" (rinunciando alla letteralità della traduzione) per mantenere sprt il registro di lingua e la diacronia (entrambi neologismi ), ma, alla luce delle tue osservazioni, è inffetti decisamente da scartare.
Anzi, ora leggendo meglio il link che hai postato e la riflessione sulla destra "bling-bling" come la reazione dell'alta borghesia francese al dictat dell'understatement e della posh attitude ... mah ... mi ricorda tanto l'Italia degli anni della "MILANO DA BERE".

Aithria

P.S. Quanto al neologismo "cafonal", sappi che è cmq tuttora sentito come una creazione di questo particolare giornalista (appunto il sig. Dagostino), anche se confesso che mi capita di trovarlo non raramente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Aithria.
Come sempre nel caso di un tal neologismo, credo che ognuno ci trovi quel che vuole. Nel mio caso, lo sento come un amalgamato di tutti i significati proposti, ma senza insistere più su uno che sull'altro. Insomma tutto cambia a seconda delle circostanze, del contesto, di chi scrive o parla, ecc. Tanto più che la parola non è ancora codificata da un dizionario a cui aggrapparsi - meglio così!
E ho notato che "cafonal" si sta diffondendo, grazie! (Perché non essendo madrelingua né vivendo in Italia, le fonti mi mancano)
Un saluto!
EDIT: Ben inteso stavo scrivendo questa risposta mentre editavi la tua!


----------



## Aithria

Risalve ! 
Perdonate , ma  a me i dubbi vengono a scoppio ritardato  
Allora che differenza ci sarebbe tra definire una persona "bling-bling" e "frimeur/frimeuse"????? 
Lo chiedo perchè nella mia pessima competenza di francese, sapevo che una traduzione per il nostro "fighetta firmata dalla scarpa alla mutanda" è "une frimeuse!".
Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## matoupaschat

> ...nella mia pessima competenza di francese


su questo, sì che hai torto, la tua mi sembra una vera competenza! Invece hai ragione per bling-bling vs. frimeur, che sono molto vicini per significato. 


Ma ci sono, secondo me, due differenze 

l'epoca: bling-bling è recente mentre frimeur risale a un trenta anni
bling-bling insiste più sul lusso apparente, mentre frimer si pùo anche fare con pochi mezzi; frimer è stupire, sbalordire, bluffare.
Ciao


----------



## Aithria

matoupaschat said:


> ...bling-bling vs. frimeur, ...sono molto vicini per significato.
> Ma ci sono, secondo me, due differenze
> 
> l'epoca: bling-bling è recente mentre frimeur risale a un trenta anni
> bling-bling insiste più sul lusso apparente, mentre frimer si pùo anche fare con pochi mezzi; frimer è stupire, sbalordire, bluffare.
> Ciao



Mai sottovalutare le risorse di un RomeoNonMicione!!!!   
Merci Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

Aithria said:


> ...RomeoNonMicione


Questo, me lo tengo in riserva, grazie!


----------



## Tellure

Buongiorno a tutti! 

Che dire? Un enorme grazie, anche se un po' in ritardo. 

Non potevo davvero chiedere di più!


----------

